# Understanding The Uber Cancelation Scam



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring
There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:

The driver accepting your ride and then just ignoring you, hoping that you'll eventually cancel the ride
The driver accepting the ride, and then texting with you and asking you to cancel the ride (they could give a variety of reasons for encouraging this)
This is something that happens fairly often, though I guess I don't fully understand the logic, but I suspect I must be missing something:

You can request to have a cancelation fee refunded; if it is refunded, is the driver still getting the cancelation fee?
If a driver is found to be in a situation where Uber is constantly refunding fees (for good reason), does the platform not take any action?
*My Uber Situation Yesterday*
Last night I got back home to Miami. I had just gotten off a three hour flight in a middle seat in the second to last row of an American plane (for the first time in probably 15 years, but it was worth it to get home early).
I'm only home for the weekend between two trips. In retrospect I regret that because it's Art Basel, one of the least pleasant weekends of the year here (yes, even less enjoyable than a hot August day).
So I ordered an Uber when I landed in Miami.









And then I waited&#8230; after 10 minutes the car still hadn't moved, so I called the driver. He didn't answer. So then I messaged him. The message showed as "Read," but he didn't respond.
I waited another five minutes, and then I called him. He didn't answer.

Then after another five minutes I figured I'd practice some reverse psychology. I assumed he wanted me to just give up and cancel the ride, so I messaged him telling him to take his time. He also read that.








https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
I wasn't about to cancel the ride, so I kept the ride "live," and in the meantime got in a taxi, which was a whole different experience as well ("Man it has been crazy busy but everyone has been paying with credit card, so can you pay me in cash so I have gas money?" That's. Not. How. That. Works.).

Finally after over 30 minutes I decided to cancel the ride. There was a $10 fee, though I disputed it and it was immediately refunded. Sorry you had to "drive" 31 minutes for me. Alejandro!
*Bottom Line*
Surprisingly this guy had a good Uber score and literally thousands of rides behind him. So I can't say with 100% certainty that he was a scammer, in the sense that I'm not convinced he was trying to make a "living" through cancelation fees.
One thing is for sure, though - he was extremely unprofessional, not responding to any of my calls or messages for over 30 minutes.

Even beyond this ride, there are much clearer examples of drivers doing everything they can to get people to cancel rides in order to get cancelation fees.

So that's why I'm curious about the inner-workings of Uber. Do drivers always get to keep the cancelation fee, even if it's refunded? Are they just banking on people not requesting a refund? Is there some point at which drivers can be in trouble for having an unusually high number of cancelations/disputes?
To fellow Uber passengers, have you faced a similar situation?

YGeorgeW says:
December 7, 2019 at 8:39 am 

This is hardly limited to Miami. I've had this happen to me in D.C., Toronto, Austin, Chicago, Stockholm, etc . . . all over the place. It happens for rides to/from the airport most commonly, but I've had it happen for a ride to/from restaurants or to a meeting. I've also had it with Lyft as well as Uber. Anytime you have these kind of apps, you're going to have exploiters like these people. What's frustrating is when you are in more of a rush.
I wish Uber and Lyft would add an option to report the driver. It doesn't fit any of the negative feedback categories when reporting an issue with a ride.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Shuffling?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no doubt driver has a valid reason (in his head). You have way more patience than I do. I would have canceled and then complained to Uber when I had a chance (in the taxi). 
The one place a taxi is far better than RS; taxi line right outside the luggage area; just walk to it. No wondering where the RS PU area is.........


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Shuffling?


IDK &#129335;&#127997;‍♂

slow News day


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> IDK &#129335;&#127997;‍♂
> 
> slow News day


&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;

I think so &#127919;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;
> 
> I think so &#127919;


I "thought" shuffling was arriving at pick up location
allowing system to alert passenger, but driver
continues to drive around until pax cancels or timer runs out.

The Article describes a driver accepting then just ignoring


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Someone needs to tell him this call shuffle lol it is art if you do it often


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I "thought" shuffling was arriving at pick up location
> allowing system to alert passenger, but driver
> continues to drive around until pax cancels or timer runs out.
> 
> The Article describes a driver accepting then just ignoring


I think there are multiple ways to shuffle?

Let's call in a expert @New2This. Is this shuffling?

Edit: okay they are talking about this on a different forum and the article writers name is Ben. Why do I have chills up my spine &#128552;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I think there are multiple ways to shuffle?
> 
> Let's call in a expert @New2This. Is this shuffling?


There was another thread about this same article on the L.A. Board. Here's my response.

1. Ben sounds like an insufferable @@@@. How is him being in a middle seat in any way, shape or form relevant to his Uber experience?

2. When I Shuffle I get within range of them. Maybe Alejandro was in the midst of a vigorous Xhamster session. Perhaps he was dropping a deuce in the urinal of the portapottie. My guess is Alejandro sensed that Ben would be more of a hassle than the pittance he would've made. If he had Uber Pro he might've seen Ben's trip really wasn't worth it. He kept the trip active to keep his Cancellation Rate low for Pro. Kudos to Alejandro; you dodged a bullet.

3. Uber doesn't deactivate for Shuffling. Exhibit A:










^^^^^ This was Pope @3.75 at one of our Meetups.

4. Uber will rescind your airport privileges if you cancel too often for whatever reason.

I notice Ben didn't post his rating. I'm guessing mid 4.7 range.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think there are multiple ways to shuffle?
> 
> Let's call in a expert @New2This. Is this shuffling?
> 
> Edit: okay they are talking about this on a different forum and the article writers name is Ben. Why do I have chills up my spine &#128552;











About Ben (Lucky)
Ben Schlappig (aka Lucky) is a travel consultant, blogger, and avid points collector. He travels about 400,000 miles a year, primarily using miles and points to enhance his first class experiences. He chronicles his adventures, along with industry news, here at One Mile at a Time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Edit: okay they are talking about this on a different forum and the article writers name is Ben. Why do I have chills up my spine &#128552;


Yet another Ben on an anti-Shiffling jihad.

I should invite this Ben to a Meetup. Then Shuffle him at the airport. So he can write about it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I can think of a couple possible reasons.

Most likely: A streak or bonus is offered. If driver doesn't accept, they lose it. But if they accept and the pax cancels, they stay in line for that bonus. So driver HAS to accept next ride. But if they don't want it... Pax gets the cold shoulder.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber definitely need to improve this. Example 1/ SFO wait time at the terminal is 5 min if you want to collect cancelation fees. All drivers know that waiting 5 min in rider pickup area at SFO is a $180 citation .
Example 2/ SF downtown 5 min waiting time for riders would cause traffic jam, $110 ticket for drivers
Example 3/ Reason for cancellation no option for no chilled Carr seat, no option for under age uncompanied minors
no option that rider did not show up.
As I said starting 12/17/2019 min fair at the airports will be $15 good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
> Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring
> There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:
> 
> ...


Lower Rates cause More Bullchips !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
> Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring
> There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:
> 
> ...


Um, yeah... Nope. 
Fake. 
Why, because there is an option on the rider side to select something along the lines of "driver isn't heading to pickup" type verbiage. 
You know, the one where the driver doesn't get a cancelation fee even though it has been more than 2 minutes. 
Pretty sure it bumps them to the back of the queue same as if they cancel.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Maybe he fell asleep from the long hours hauling around entitled pax.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Maybe he fell asleep from the long hours hauling around entitled pax.


it is exhausting work and kudos for giving the benefit of the doubt. So much for 'journalism'.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

You can't get a cancel fee without driving to the pickup destination.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

4.90 and I have my phone drive to the pax location, wait and then I cancel it before I come back the same way.

That guy is a rookie.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
> Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring
> There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:
> 
> ...


This is what happens when Uber pays drivers poverty wages--User experience goes in the drain



Cold Fusion said:


> About Ben (Lucky)
> Ben Schlappig (aka Lucky) is a travel consultant, blogger, and avid points collector. He travels about 400,000 miles a year, primarily using miles and points to enhance his first class experiences. He chronicles his adventures, along with industry news, here at One Mile at a Time.


freeloader


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> Uber definitely need to improve this. Example 1/ SFO wait time at the terminal is 5 min if you want to collect cancelation fees. All drivers know that waiting 5 min in rider pickup area at SFO is a $180 citation .
> Example 2/ SF downtown 5 min waiting time for riders would cause traffic jam, $110 ticket for drivers
> Example 3/ Reason for cancellation no option for no chilled Carr seat, no option for under age uncompanied minors
> no option that rider did not show up.
> As I said starting 12/17/2019 min fair at the airports will be $15 good


Did you even read the article? This has nothing to so with airport pickups or car seats or busy traffic.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

its very simple, driver had a big sticky surge but saw it was min fare and wanted a bigger fare so he had to accept and couldnt cancel



Mista T said:


> Did you even read the article? This has nothing to so with airport pickups or car seats or busy traffic.


it was airport pickup


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m not in Miami but I’ve got a good idea of what happened based on my experience at the Ft Myers airport

Here it’s not unusual to wait 2 or 3 hours at the airport for a ride. Ther is nothing worse that waiting for hours only to get a short (low paying) ride. I assume things are not much different in Miami

I get it that this was an inconvenience for you and it was a big problem here in ft Myers I can’t tell you how many folks I’ve picked up that are really upset that they had been cancelled several times waiting 30 min or more for a 10 min ride (no tip for me)

Recently Uber made a change in the info they show us when we ceceive an offer. Now they give us the expected time of the ride and the direction, like this; 20 min- Southeast. 

So put yourself in the position of the driver. You have been sitting comfortably in the middle seat in the back of the plane (close to the toilet, (my preferred location) while your driver has been sitting in his car in a parking lot. I’m assuming your trip from the airport was a short trip or in a direction the driver didn’t want to go and would rather wait for a better paying ride

At the Ft Myers airport Uber is doing something different now. , if a trip has been passed on by one driver the next driver in queue has an incentive to take it. The incentive is that when he returns to the airport he goes to the front of the queue.... no waiting

So in any case I think your driver knew it was a short ride or he sensed you were the pain in the ass that you seem to be. Remember, we are independent contractors. When we get a job offer, it is just that... an offer. We are free to accept or not for whatever reason, or no reason at all


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Me personally I like to cancel asap to get them another driver asap, as soon as I know destination, but when I pre text & they read it & don't reply I wait a few extra minutes to cancel just on gp

They can't figure it out lol check the comments section haha what a wonderful environment Uber lyfts illegal wages have created

Glad it's becoming normal behavior

https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
onemileatatime.com

*Help Me Understand The Uber Cancelation Scam? | One Mile at a Time*
Ben (Lucky)

4-5 minutes

Ridesharing apps have radically changed the way we get around on the ground. It's not just that being able to order a car through an app at any time is useful, but historically I enjoyed Uber because I felt like they offered great customer service.
Over the years, as the platform has gotten bigger, I feel like that has changed.
While a vast majority of Uber drivers are professional, given how big the network is you also have some people trying to pull off scams. There are all kinds of them. But there's one kind I can't make sense of. I'm curious if you guys can help me understand it.
*Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring*
There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:


The driver accepting your ride and then just ignoring you, hoping that you'll eventually cancel the ride
The driver accepting the ride, and then texting with you and asking you to cancel the ride (they could give a variety of reasons for encouraging this)
This is something that happens fairly often, though I guess I don't fully understand the logic, but I suspect I must be missing something:

You can request to have a cancelation fee refunded; if it is refunded, is the driver still getting the cancelation fee?
If a driver is found to be in a situation where Uber is constantly refunding fees (for good reason), does the platform not take any action?
*My Uber Situation Yesterday*
Last night I got back home to Miami. I had just gotten off a three hour flight in a middle seat in the second to last row of an American plane (for the first time in probably 15 years, but it was worth it to get home early).
I'm only home for the weekend between two trips. In retrospect I regret that because it's Art Basel, one of the least pleasant weekends of the year here (yes, even less enjoyable than a hot August day).
So I ordered an Uber when I landed in Miami.









And then I waited&#8230; after 10 minutes the car still hadn't moved, so I called the driver. He didn't answer. So then I messaged him. The message showed as "Read," but he didn't respond.








I waited another five minutes, and then I called him. He didn't answer.
Then after another five minutes I figured I'd practice some reverse psychology. I assumed he wanted me to just give up and cancel the ride, so I messaged him telling him to take his time. He also read that.








I wasn't about to cancel the ride, so I kept the ride "live," and in the meantime got in a taxi, which was a whole different experience as well ("Man it has been crazy busy but everyone has been paying with credit card, so can you pay me in cash so I have gas money?" That's. Not. How. That. Works.).

Finally after over 30 minutes I decided to cancel the ride. There was a $10 fee, though I disputed it and it was immediately refunded. Sorry you had to "drive" 31 minutes for me. Alejandro!








*Bottom Line*
Surprisingly this guy had a good Uber score and literally thousands of rides behind him. So I can't say with 100% certainty that he was a scammer, in the sense that I'm not convinced he was trying to make a "living" through cancelation fees.
One thing is for sure, though - he was extremely unprofessional, not responding to any of my calls or messages for over 30 minutes.
Even beyond this ride, there are much clearer examples of drivers doing everything they can to get people to cancel rides in order to get cancelation fees.
So that's why I'm curious about the inner-workings of Uber. Do drivers always get to keep the cancelation fee, even if it's refunded? Are they just banking on people not requesting a refund? Is there some point at which drivers can be in trouble for having an unusually high number of cancelations/disputes?
To fellow Uber passengers, have you faced a similar situation?


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

you make a number of assumptions and based on his rating and rides you probably were incorrect.

Uber sends us ur messages when we are on the road so the best we can do is read them. Responding is tricky and dangerous, especially during the evening, when you arrived. Not sure what the airport is like in Miami but here in SF it can often take 20-30min to drop a passenger off then another 10min to get the next one. This driver probably had one to drop and then had to retrieve you. Also, just because your app shows the driver is not moving doesn't mean anything. He could be anywhere including at the terminal already

You were clearly playing games by not cancelling when you were already in a taxi- please remove yourself from the platform and get a cab every time. I wouldn't want you in my car.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I'm curious about the inner-workings of Uber. Do drivers always get to keep the cancelation fee, even if it's refunded? Are they just banking on people not requesting a refund? Is there some point at which drivers can be in trouble for having an unusually high number of cancelations/disputes?


There's a "shuffle" and there's something I call ride abandonment.

A "shuffle" is when a driver accepts a ping, drives to the pick-up location, then tries to hide from the passenger long enough to run down the 5-minute timer. In those instances, the driver can easily collect a cancel fee...the value of which varies from market to market. That doesn't sound like what happened in your example.

In the instance of ride abandonment -- especially if the driver is going away from your pick-up spot -- they've probably accepted a better ping on another rideshare platform. That means they didn't like your pick-up location, and instead of burning up a cancellation (for which Uber detests) they are hoping you'll cancel instead.

In my experience as a driver with ride abandonment, I don't ever collect a cancellation fee. The Uber app is tracking my progress to the pick-up. If I'm driving away from you, and you decide to cancel the ride, Uber sees that as a legitimate reason for cancellation. What the exact parameters are for absolving a passenger cancellation, I could not tell you. I'm sure that is top secret info.

If a driver has too many cancellations, by either shuffling or abandoning pick-ups, I'm quite sure they are flagged for review. Uber makes this business a game for its drivers. Some of the drivers have decided to accept the challenge, and see just how far they can go.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

seymour said:


> you make a number of assumptions and based on his rating and rides you probably were incorrect.
> 
> Uber sends us ur messages when we are on the road so the best we can do is read them. Responding is tricky and dangerous, especially during the evening, when you arrived. Not sure what the airport is like in Miami but here in SF it can often take 20-30min to drop a passenger off then another 10min to get the next one. This driver probably had one to drop and then had to retrieve you. Also, just because your app shows the driver is not moving doesn't mean anything. He could be anywhere including at the terminal already
> 
> You were clearly playing games by not cancelling when you were already in a taxi- please remove yourself from the platform and get a cab every time. I wouldn't want you in my car.


Ummm not my story some other guys it's a national news site

If it happens "fairly often" for him his rating is bad or he's a short tripper non tipper

I get my rides from home so I respond & have a bunch of pre text saved for different situations so I can just copy and paste em, a phone call outside airport is an instant cancel they trying to distract or play me

Yup GPS is not always accurate but pax don't think about that time if you don't move for a minute it's "are you coming" ,"shows you're not moving" etc which is an instant cancel for me

Pax also have no clue you could be dropping someone else off they don't think about the driver at all well at least on the lower tiers like x & pool, xl pax for the most part are lovely, least early morning & days can't speak on night shift no one going to airport after 7pm and no other rides worth it

I do find the guys riding up on bikes waiting behind them to get cancel fees lol if it pays more than doing the work get it how you live, that's what pax get for not looking up into the real world and trusting "tech" to be 100% & real time

Find it funny that pax play games & are willing to waste drivers time as well, it's nothing new, the Lyft showed up first so cancel the Uber, don't want to wait for the Uber hop in a cab see how long it takes drivers to cancel all in the game yo, unfortunately it's supposed to be a job

If I ever used the service for a ride which I probably never will, I'd go to the safest easiest spot for driver to pick up, along with quick description (black hat white tee etc) along with destination as I want a driver who wants my ride & get in handing them least a $5 bill, but in my 5000+ rides that rarely happens it's as pax go out of their way to wait in worst spot by 100 other people or a place that will back up traffic & are staring at their phones when you've been right in front of them for 10+ seconds lol

Anyhoo don't think I'll remove myself I'm a 1%er at Uber Lyft & do quite well at this Ponzi scam that's designed for me to fail

Proud of my less than 10%ar & over 40%cr I've maintained for 4+ years as I don't work for free


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Problem 1: He texted the guy in english not spanish. Problem 2: Driver is probably not even there, using GPS spoof or simply someone else has his account logged in at the airport so he remains at the front of the queue. He's probably out driving Lyft right now


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drive almost exclusively at the airport and I’ve caught a fairly large number of drivers pulling 💩 like this, I take their tag number and check which company they drive for. I report them to Uber and Lyft and get their ass deactivated. These **** are stealing from all the hard working drivers with this 💩


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> In my experience as a driver with ride abandonment, I don't ever collect a cancellation fee. The Uber app is tracking my progress to the pick-up. If I'm driving away from you, and you decide to cancel the ride, Uber sees that as a legitimate reason for cancellation. What the exact parameters are for absolving a passenger cancellation, I could not tell you. I'm sure that is top secret info.


I often abandon rides when I get stuck in traffic, accept a ping I later decide I did not want, get a double ping (Uber/Lyft) and then choose the "better" of the two, or get stacked rides which I always accept but then sometimes ignore the second one. I get the cancellation fee perhaps half of the time. It does tie up the app so it can cost you rides do it. One time being my last ride of the day, I held it over night and could not drive the next day due to being forced into a rest period, but I still got that cancellation. Riders are more savvy now not to cancel as they know it ties up that driver and getting a refund later is highly probable. They instead can take their ride on the other RS. They can and do say FU just as well as the driver can. Agreed the alg for giving the cancellation fee is likely sophisticated, highly secret, and dynamic.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I drive almost exclusively at the airport and I've caught a fairly large number of drivers pulling &#128169; like this, I take their tag number and check which company they drive for. I report them to Uber and Lyft and get their ass deactivated. These @@@@ are stealing from all the hard working drivers with this &#128169;


Nah Uber Lyft stealing from ya paying illegal predatory wages & taking 50-90% of the fare

Smart drivers have plates that aren't in Uber Lyfts system but are legit for the tattle tales you're wasting time & energy, Uber Lyft doesn't care about drivers or riders experience their actions have proved this thousands of times over the years

If a scammer is deactivated they have another account lined up or can get one in a day none of this is rocket science it's not hard to game an app when there's no humans behind it within 1000 miles

But keep up the good fight get it how you live if it makes you fell better


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Me personally I like to cancel asap to get them another driver asap, as soon as I know destination, but when I pre text & they read it & don't reply I wait a few extra minutes to cancel just on gp
> 
> They can't figure it out lol check the comments section haha what a wonderful environment Uber lyfts illegal wages have created
> 
> ...


It's not a scam. It's called be ready with tootsies waiting. The rider app tells you that when you place an order. You want us to wait for you? Call a Taxi!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Riders are more savvy now not to cancel as they know it ties up that driver and getting a refund later is highly probable. They instead can take their ride on the other RS.


If I have a stubborn rider who refuses to cancel on a ride I abandon, I will cancel it myself a mile before reaching my house. I do not want the pax watching me at home for hours on end, then making a surprise visit to my residence at 2:00 AM to flatten my tires. They already know what my car looks like.

Most of the time, a rider will cancel after 30 minutes to an hour of observing my recalcitrant driving. I try to limit the frequency at which I do this. It's probably well-known at Uber HQ that some drivers utilize this strategy to keep their stats acceptable. The best offense is a good defense. I generally don't accept crap pings to begin with. However, sometimes circumstances will put you in a bind. That's when the desperation measures (like abandoning a pick-up) come into play.

My other fear is that I drive in a smaller market, where repeat customers come around often. If I abandon a rider, forget their name, and they appear in my queue three weeks later...will they have forgotten me and my automobile? I hope so. if not, I suspect a one-star is waiting for me at the end of that next ride.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I saw this story as well. Glad someone posted it. Scroll down to the discussion area.its a view in to the mind of the self entitlement that often accompanies passangers. Bottom line you want service pay for it. Otherwise GFY



5☆OG said:


> I saw this story as well. Glad someone posted it. Scroll down to the discussion area.its a view in to the mind of the self entitlement that often accompanies passangers. Bottom line you want service pay for it. Otherwise GFY


In some cases a passanger will annoy me so much that i wont cancel.ill just go have breakfast and by the time im done they always cancel. I am also working out some experiments that will give me the cancel fee even 30 min later,still trying to dial in the details.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

As a Yellow driver this is somewhat amusing, since a big pro-Uber talking point is that Yellows refuse to pick up certain people.

There was a study a few years ago regarding African-American names being turned down twice as often by Uber drivers. And newsflash, no one is thrilled about going to dangerous areas of the outer boroughs. I'm sure that plays into the cancellation thing.

You're not even getting a ride in the first place unless you're registered by name with a credit card on file. Unlike Yellow cabs, which are required to take cash and have no clue who you are.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> My other fear is that I drive in a smaller market, where repeat customers come around often. If I abandon a rider, forget their name, and they appear in my queue three weeks later...will they have forgotten me and my automobile? I hope so. if not, I suspect a one-star is waiting for me at the end of that next ride.


I get repeats all the time. I can remember their line of work where i took them,etc. A lot of the time they dont remember. I wouldent be worried about it. In a few cases i got repeats and the customer was less then satisfied, but they didnt 1 star me. But almost immediately they will cancel. I get very few ratings below 5 so i can say with relative certainty who is giving me what rating.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> its very simple, driver had a big sticky surge but saw it was min fare and wanted a bigger fare so he had to accept and couldnt cancel
> 
> 
> it was airport pickup


This is the funniest comment I found on the article's page - "In London City area uber drivers are arriving at pick up point by bicycle, standing close by to waiting passenger looking out for his car then claiming the £4 no show fee after 6 mins".

Hahahaha.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I'm not in Miami but I've got a good idea of what happened based on my experience at the Ft Myers airport
> 
> Here it's not unusual to wait 2 or 3 hours at the airport for a ride. Ther is nothing worse that waiting for hours only to get a short (low paying) ride. I assume things are not much different in Miami
> 
> ...


This is why the wait for a ride is so long, drivers are screwing over paying customers.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

5☆OG said:


> I saw this story as well. Glad someone posted it. Scroll down to the discussion area.its a view in to the mind of the self entitlement that often accompanies passangers. Bottom line you want service pay for it. Otherwise GFY
> 
> 
> In some cases a passanger will annoy me so much that i wont cancel.ill just go have breakfast and by the time im done they always cancel. I am also working out some experiments that will give me the cancel fee even 30 min later,still trying to dial in the details.


The passenger is paying.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Demon said:


> The passenger is paying.


Thats not what i meant...dense much?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

5☆OG said:


> Thats not what i meant...dense much?


That's what you wrote.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
> Accepting A Ride And Then Ignoring
> There seems to be a fairly common scam where Uber drivers are essentially more focused on collecting cancelation fees than driving. This can come in one of two forms:
> 
> ...


This is a bad apple in a long line of hard working drivers. Can you recommend to Uber to put in a negative (shit bag) passenger screen for drivers while your at it? BELIEVE me passengers are a whole lot more disturbed than any driver I have met or seen! Bossy cheap and the one I LOVE is people ordering uber X for their party of 6 and keep canceling the rides till they get a uber XL that also drives X and comfort! So they try to get a XL for the price of X! Talk about scammers! I have no idea till I see them standing there. I tell them to change it to XL or they don't get in the car. Sat night it was pouring rain and I did it to 3 people! Before you try posing on our site about us being scammers take a hard look at the loser pool riding goober!


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Next time offer $20 guaranteed tips in your text message.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’ve never had a cancel fee pulled. I don’t play that hide and shuffle game but I will certainly cancel as soon as that timer is up, even when they are chasing me down the street. I’m sure at least some of them have called about it. 

With Lyft they can keep calling me after I’ve cancelled. I usually don’t answer, simply because it will only be an argument. When they call over and over and over I will answer and tell them, next time be ready when they order a ride. “But blah blah and I couldn’t blah blah”. Ok, so you weren’t ready. Next time have your keys, coffee, purse, newborn in hand before you order.


----------

